#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  API RP 2610 - Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Installation of Termi

## dzenith

dear all


can any one share this API standard: 
API 2610 - Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Installation of Terminal and Tank Facilities

THANK in advanceSee More: API RP 2610 - Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Installation of Termi

----------


## Kot

You meant possibly
API STD 2610 	Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Terminal & Tank Facilities?

----------


## dzenith

Many thanks my friend.
you are an angel

----------


## f81aa

Thank you, kot

----------


## admperf

Thank you

----------


## damrong99

thanks a lot

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you, kot

----------


## papondo

Thanks, I really appreciate it

----------


## Processor

Thanks Kot

----------


## s@ndy

There is another standard by IP (Energy Institute) on the subject. It is known as 

Model Code of Safe Practice Part 2: Design, construction and operation of petroleum distribution installations (3rd edition)

Can anyone share that as well?

Thanks

----------


## varunsway

Thanks buddy....

----------


## asseddik

many thks 
Really interesting

----------


## rash21stcen

Thanks

See More: API RP 2610 - Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Installation of Termi

----------


## abarbaro

Does anybody know whether there is a rule or a safe practice regarding the storage temperature of a  petroleum product (fuel oil) in fixed roof tank compared to the flash point temperature?
Is there a "safety margin" in terms of storage product temperature below its flash point temperature?

----------


## sambun

Thanks Kot !

----------


## trakythuat

Many thanks.

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

tHANKS FOR THIS IMPORTANT INFORMATION

----------


## Burung Terbang

tanks bro

----------


## Burung Terbang

tanks very much :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rashid68

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## aliamanina

Million thanks  :Wink:

----------


## ahmadlie

many thanks

----------


## wiher

thanks

----------


## liliov

Thanks a lot

----------


## Daud ARS

Thanks a lot for share the book

See More: API RP 2610 - Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Installation of Termi

----------


## Hunt

Thanks a lot for sharing

----------


## racp12

Mr. Kot,
Thanks a lot

----------


## tmlim

Can anyone share the latest API Std 2610 3rd Ed 2018?  Thanks

----------


## pwijaya

Hi tmlim,

Here is the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Thank pwijaya for the prompt sharing.  Have a safe and productive day ahead.

----------


## micaziv

Thank you pwijaya for your contribution to community!

----------


## ariek

thanks Pwijaya!

----------

